# Aftermarket Bumper with Plow...



## ToMang07 (Jul 16, 2019)

IT CAN BE DONE!

Just thought I'd share.


----------



## fireball (Jan 9, 2000)

Thanks


----------



## 16hdsport (Jan 18, 2018)

Looks good !


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Seems a little tight and any flex in the head gear will tag the bumper


----------



## ToMang07 (Jul 16, 2019)

BUFF said:


> Seems a little tight and any flex in the head gear will tag the bumper
> 
> View attachment 206502


No more/less than stock


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

ToMang07 said:


> No more/less than stock


Ok... then that should work... looks good BTWThumbs Up


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

ToMang07 said:


> IT CAN BE DONE!
> 
> Just thought I'd share.


Did you have to modify anything to make it fit or did the AM bumper simply fit the way the factory one did?

Edit: it looks like you modified the bumper bracket to go around the plow mount?


----------



## ToMang07 (Jul 16, 2019)

cwren2472 said:


> Did you have to modify anything to make it fit or did the AM bumper simply fit the way the factory one did?
> 
> Edit: it looks like you modified the bumper bracket to go around the plow mount?


Correct. Notched the bracket to fit around the plow mount. Easy peasey. Cut, grind/smooth, prime/paint. Paint was the longest part.


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

Looks good!

NYH1.


----------

